# Rabbit hutch conversion



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

Ok I had to move so due too downsizing I'm wondering if it's possible to convert a rabbit hutch or something for highflyers or rollers only looking at 2/3 pair of a design that is easy to knock up as I'm no d.i.y expert


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Yup..........


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes it's definitely possible since I've done it too  me and my dad just added extra leg extensions with plywood 2by4s if it's not high enough already and then the rest of the "design" is up to you! I added some v-perches to the back wall that I made and then cut out the bottom half of wire on the door and put a trap door there! Also it had a metal tray under neath for easy cleaning  I sold it to a lady who bought it for her daughter's bunny lol. And she didn't mind the trap door and v perches in there... LOL I just hope the bunny doesn't get caught stuck, going in the trap door!


----------



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

Do you have anymore pics and rough measurements for say 2/3 pairs trying to get as many ideas as possible together


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

Not really but nothing much is needed for measuring besides the extended legs which were about 3 ft. Hopefully in this pic you can see the trap door  oh and the door had a hinge on the bottom to open from the top to fold down but we put the hinge on the side to make it a regular door


----------



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

I want to convert this if I can only issue is think it's not deep enough


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

How many birds do you have and do u plan to breed. Only things I would say are tall legs needed as has been stated. And the fronts need to be changed to 1/4 mesh so no critters can fit thru.


----------



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

I have no birds at the moment and I'm not planning on breeding only want maybe 4-6 if they breed I will just put on dummy eggs I'm in uk so don't have much trouble with pests only odd mouse here or there


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Diezel111 said:


> Ok I had to move so due too downsizing I'm wondering if it's possible to convert a rabbit hutch or something for highflyers or rollers only looking at 2/3 pair of a design that is easy to knock up as I'm no d.i.y expert


You want 2 ft square per bird. Pigeons like to fly up and high on a perch so I would only use a hutch for temp reasons for two pair only, until they can be in a larger loft situation. If you don't have birds now then wait till you have them housed properly then get the birds. It's allot easier that way and your putting the birds first.


----------



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

I also have a sort of brick storage cupboard attached to the back of my garage it's not very deep if say about 2.5ft but it's 54 inches long and as high as my garage I was thinking of bracing a wooden frame inside that because brick won't hold warmth very well will it


----------



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

It's as tall as my garage 50+ inch wide and about 2.5-3ft deep


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Awesome  that would do nicely but what way is it facing? EWNS? South would be best or southwest.


----------



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

West  how would it affect anything ??


----------



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

Finally got picture to upload


----------



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

Just checked again with compass on phone


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeons need air and sunlight and perches. That space does not look deep enough, if you bult off of that and used it as a nesting area (if you could put nest boxes up) then it could be used for that.


----------



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

guess non for me then would be mesh front and perches built in but never mind


----------

